# Mr. Flopsy



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Poor, tired Mr. Flopsy. The kids at the birthday party were just too much for him.

This is the newest addition to my "Clive E. Cleaver's" children's restaur-haunt theme. I'm excited to see him under the proper lighting.


























There is a how to on my site for him.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn! I hate mascots, and now Ihave reason to FEAR them. 

I wonder if those loveable warm fuzzy friends at Disney conceal the same horrors.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's just plain creepy.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

great! i already hate the easter bunny...now [email protected]#$
for such a cute little thing you sure are scary.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome, and totally original!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is just too much fun...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Twisted! Truly twisted! I like the way you think.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's funny
but good
what's next the keebler cookies elves.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is great! I agree - totally original!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Ya.. Them rugrats'll really take it outa you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok thats just not right,,,,GF your starting to scare me---which is good


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

kids will be trying to describe this to therapists for years to come. great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Haha... love it! He does look a bit tired.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

See now THAT is an Easter decoration I would be PROUD to put out. I'd hang a big sign on him at easter saying "This is what happened when he came through my door and santa is next" LOL. GREAT JOB i love it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It is a little 'wrong', isn't it? Makes me giggle when I look at him.



Lilly said:


> what's next the keebler cookies elves.


Hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL that is just so wrong on so many levels... heheheheh....

I think this years haunt is going to be your best yet!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That just creeps me out...on so many levels. Fantastic job!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahaha! Love it! GF-You're a genius!!!

Ana


----------

